# tag and flirt thread



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

guys tag one of our ukm ladies who you would like to hook up with and lets see what there reply is, :thumb


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

@MissMartinez you gunna 10 out of 10 me or what


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

:devil2:


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Err Vet.....isn't the op supposed to lead the way? :whistling:


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

yeh I agree mate


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Well said steve'o :clap: :clap:


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

MissMartinez said:


> you don't want to know who I'd choose :innocent:
> 
> you don't want to know who I'd choose :innocent:


Ohh just tell him and put him out of his misery Miss M. I'm sick of all this deviousness


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Never chase...


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

MissMartinez said:


> you don't want to know who I'd choose :innocent:


lol I allready know :wink:


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

Verno said:


> *Err Vet.....isn't the op supposed to lead the way? :whistling: *


cant handle rejection verno lol


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

@Lotte Is that a mirror in your pocket? Cause I can definitely see myself in your pants.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

MissMartinez said:


> No u don't
> 
> There's 2


oh oh ok fine...... I'll tow the line then I suppose :wink: :wink:


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Tomahawk said:


> @Lotte Is that a mirror in your pocket? Cause I can definitely see myself in your pants.


its tag and flirt, not tag and creep out.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

vetran said:


> cant handle rejection verno lol


Me and you both mate :crying:


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

MissMartinez said:


> No u don't
> 
> There's 2


banzi is definitely 1 of them, can't think who the other would be, any hints?


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

MissMartinez said:


> Ha ha, nice try! I'm not confirming or denying anyone, that way ul never catch me out


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

http://www.skyscanner.net/flights-to/dub/cheap-flights-to-dublin-airport.html


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

banzi said:


> http://www.skyscanner.net/flights-to/dub/cheap-flights-to-dublin-airport.html


lmao


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> See you in 10 weeks


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

If we're tagging forum hotties we need @Loveleelady in here.

May as well aim high.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

always fancied myself a cougar.

@Skye666


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

@Stormborn91 has a killer body!!


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Plate said:


> banzi is definitely 1 of them, can't think who the other would be, any hints?


darksim


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Bignath4607 said:


> Can't really make a call as don't know what any of them look like as they keep themselves hidden away


I have a large selection of photos taken from various social media sites and also with a telephoto lens.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Archaic said:


> @Stormborn91 has a killer body!!


seconded!


----------



## shauny13 (Sep 24, 2012)

@Flubs, love her wacky sense of humour.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

BettySwallocks said:


> always fancied myself a cougar.
> 
> @Skye666


well I'm flattered thanks sweat box...but I should inform u I think I'm beyond the cougar I'm SABRE TOOTH ....still in?


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

Verno said:


> seconded!


I have a 20 mile radius when it comes to shagging as any further is not worth the petrol, or wear and tear on my tyres. However! I would contemplate driving the extra miles if were offered to smash her box to bits!


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> well I'm flattered thanks sweat box...but I should inform u I think I'm beyond the cougar I'm LONG IN THE SABRE TOOTH ....still in?


Fixed


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> well I'm flattered thanks sweat box...but I should inform u I think I'm beyond the cougar I'm SABRE TOOTH ....still in?


to be honest i dont think youre ready for this jelly.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

banzi said:


> Fixed


thanks it's great to know where to get a fix...when needed


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Archaic said:


> I have a 20 mile radius when it comes to shagging as any further is not worth the petrol, or wear and tear on my tyres. However! I would contemplate driving the extra miles if were offered to smash her box to bits!


Lol bro split?


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

MissMartinez said:


> Whatever hope ye have of guessing one of them you won't get the other lol!


bettyswallocks? <3


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

BettySwallocks said:


> to be honest i dont think youre ready for this jelly.


so I'm getting dumped as quick as I was picked...thanks I feel great now..I wasn't expecting to be picked but I think it's cruel to do so and then...run.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

> so I'm getting dumped as quick as I was picked...thanks I feel great now..*I wasn't expecting to be picked* but I think it's cruel to do so and then...run.


TBH there ain't many on here to choose from


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Natty Steve'o said:


> TBH there ain't many on here to choose from


cry...feck off I'm due on


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

I suppose ill give you the opprtunity to prove your worth


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> cry...feck off I'm due on


Behave, you must be past that stage now.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

BettySwallocks said:


> I suppose ill give you the opprtunity to prove your worth


no I'm stubborn made my mind up


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

Verno said:


> Lol bro split?


I reckon she is adventurous so why not.. I'll take the pink and you can have the stink. B)


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Emotional bags of chemicals......every single one of em...


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

banzi said:


> Behave, you must be past that stage now.


rude...I'm actually on now if u must know...I always start around 2am in the morning and it's a dash for the pain killers and plug up before the arrival so guess where I was at 2am!!! I had a woman at the gym who's 52 and said that to me..iv sworn to remove my tampax and shove it in her face if she keeps saying it.if this is TMI don't get involved in my periods. ....YES BOYS I HAVE PERIODS STILL...YES BOYS U COULD STILL PREGNATE ME....but I'd chase ur ass for maintenance for 18yrs so don't bother


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> o I'm stubborn made my mind up


scared ya mean.

cluck, cluck.

chickrn


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

MissMartinez said:


> told you you wouldn't guess
> 
> actually think this thread was done in the adults section ages ago. Didn't get many replied then either!
> 
> I swapped one of my answers in that though seen as one no longer is a member !


Sharpy no longer about then


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

BettySwallocks said:


> scared ya mean.
> 
> cluck, cluck.
> 
> chickrn


u changed it sayin i wuldnt be ready for ur fat body...I like fat


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

MissMartinez said:


> Think he is, it was the other one that isn't lol. Well played Sir


Haahaa, cannot remember the other one TBH


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Blood sports...!


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Archaic said:


> I reckon she is adventurous so why not.. I'll take the pink and you can have the stink.


Stink? No thanks not for me mate. Plus I hate making others feel inferior


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

banzi said:


> Behave, you must be past that stage now.


What you couldn't tell??


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Skye666 said:


> rude...I'm actually on now if u must know...I always start around 2am in the morning and it's a dash for the pain killers and plug up before the arrival so guess where I was at 2am!!! I had a woman at the gym who's 52 and said that to me..iv sworn to remove my tampax and shove it in her face if she keeps saying it.if this is TMI don't get involved in my periods. ....YES BOYS I HAVE PERIODS STILL...YES BOYS U COULD STILL PREGNATE ME....but I'd chase ur ass for maintenance for 18yrs so don't bother


Lol love it!!


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

Verno said:


> Stink? No thanks not for me mate. Plus I hate making others feel inferior


I'll take both then 

Ps. I've never not give a woman multiple orgasms during intercourse, so you better hope I don't get there first or you'll be in over your head dude!


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Archaic said:


> I'll take both then
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mate I'll be in and out whilst your taking your shoes off 

Neither of you will know I've been there


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

MissMartinez said:


> Your next thread should be about delusion


Or nutters stalking me on ukm.. :rolleye:


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

Verno said:


> mate I'll be in and out whilst your taking your shoes off
> 
> Neither of you will know I've been there


That's ok with me, saves me wasting time on foreplay if she already wetted up innit :thumbup1:


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Archaic said:


> That's ok with me, saves me wasting time on foreplay if she already wetted up innit :thumbup1:


teamwork lol :thumb


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> rude...I'm actually on now if u must know...I always start around 2am in the morning and it's a dash for the pain killers and plug up before the arrival so guess where I was at 2am!!! I had a woman at the gym who's 52 and said that to me..iv sworn to remove my tampax and shove it in her face if she keeps saying it.if this is TMI don't get involved in my periods. ....YES BOYS I HAVE PERIODS STILL...YES BOYS U COULD STILL PREGNATE ME...*.but I'd chase ur ass for maintenance for 18yrs so don't bother *


that would be a breeze as opposed to staying with you and the baby


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Archaic said:


> I'll take both then
> 
> Ps. *I've never not give a woman multiple orgasms during intercourse*, so you better hope I don't get there first or you'll be in over your head dude!


----------



## MBR (Feb 28, 2014)

Tomahawk said:


> @Lotte


This /\. Redhead and curves. enough said.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

@Verno now there's a fine specimen of a man! :whistling:


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)




----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Archaic said:


>


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

> ..


............


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Archaic said:


> ............


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

>


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

MissMartinez said:


> It was MarkNorthumbria...He disappeared a long time ago though!


Of course, I knew Mark pretty well from the board and put him in touch with employment agents in London as he did the same type of work as me (at a lower level). He chatted to them and disappeared, he went to America I think, G4P was a rumour  , cannot confirm it but think it may be doubtful, weird the way he just vanished.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Huntingground said:


> Of course, I knew Mark pretty well from the board and put him in touch with employment agents in London as he did the same type of work as me (at a lower level). He chatted to them and disappeared, he went to America I think, G4P was a rumour  , cannot confirm it but think it may be doubtful,* weird the way he just vanished.*


Last seen in Dublin I heard.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Must be something wrong with the tags, iv had no notifications


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Heavyassweights said:


> Must be something wrong with the tags, iv had no notifications


sky666 wanted to, but shes shy.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

banzi said:


> sky666 wanted to, but shes shy.


bi and shy


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Heavyassweights said:


> Must be something wrong with the tags, iv had no notifications


think I tagged you a few times baby :wub:


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Bignath4607 said:


> Vern are you a tag slag lol


Depends on what I think the outcome is gonna be my friend


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

MissMartinez said:


> I can see how gays would like him  maybe the pink pound did lure him!!! I just remember there was a rate your looks thread and he gave himself a 9. Of course I called him out so he put up a picture. Made me eat my words lol :cursing:


it's ok you have me now :wink:


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Bignath4607 said:


> haha I wish I was a 6 never mind a 9 fair play to Vern


lol not guilty mate MissM is talking about another member 

There isn't a scale high enough for me :innocent:


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Bignath4607 said:


> aw sorry pal thought you were getting bugged up there


Alas not :crying:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

banzi said:


> that would be a breeze as opposed to staying with you and the baby


lol..no it wouldn't it would involve contact too


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> lol..no it wouldn't it would involve contact too


no law that says a man has to visit you and the child.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

banzi said:


> sky666 wanted to, but shes shy.


I am actually bit yh yh I kno u won't believe me

anyway....yes he might be one of..but ( and I say this with a very very serious tone) I think he's one tht would disappoint,



Heavyassweights said:


> bi and shy


I am not bi...douche


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> *I am actually bit yh yh I kno u won't believe me*
> 
> anyway....yes he might be one of..but ( and I say this with a very very serious tone) I think he's one tht would disappoint,
> 
> I am not bi...douche


People who ask strangers "what the f**k do you want" when they approach them are not normally labelled shy, unless you fibbed about that bit.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

shauny13 said:


> @[Redacted], love her wacky sense of humour.


hurrr hurrr.....how kind of you to say.......of course, with my track record of slight...cough....incidents....cough....you would prolly have to wear protective clothing, keep me at twenty paces, and there would be a high probability I would fall down a drain somewhere and you'd spend most of your time with the fire engine men pulling me out??

Orrrrrrrr........pushing me back in and jamming the grate back on.... :lol: :lol: Thank you for the thought, most kind....I would of course have to change my cardi guess....hehe...


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

banzi said:


> no law that says a man has to visit you and the child.


if it's in the best interest of the 'love' child the court usually listens, I might pick u actually bet u have good job good genes


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

banzi said:


> People who ask strangers "what the f**k do you want" when they approach them are not normally labelled shy, unless you fibbed about that bit.


I don't agree actually, u can be shy in certain areas of ur personality for me the gym isn't one of them...what's that guy called the comedian who sweats a lot forgot his name he's the shyest ( is tht how u spell it!) comedian ever so some would say how so if u stand up there in front of thousands...I get it


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> if it's in the best interest of the 'love' child the court usually listens, I might pick u actually bet u have good job good genes


Courts cant make a man visit and look after a child (except financially)no more can they make a mother keep one.

They can stop him doing it, laws tend to be in place to stop you doing something.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

banzi said:


> Courts cant make a man visit and look after a child (except financially)no more can they make a mother keep one.
> 
> They can stop him doing it, laws tend to be in place to stop you doing something.


oh my lord when did we go for serious!!!!!


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> oh my lord when did we go for serious!!!!!


Ah..now you realise you were wrong, you were just joking.

Noted.

I thought you didnt care what people thought?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

banzi said:


> Ah..now you realise you were wrong, you were just joking.
> 
> Noted.
> 
> I thought you didnt care what people thought?


I don't but I don't see where that fits the context

I was joking I said 'love child' I'd never sleep with u in a million...dosnt that make it joke?


----------



## Will2309 (Jan 15, 2012)

Can't believe nobody tagged @Kristina she is smoking.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> I don't but I don't see where that fits the context
> 
> I was joking I said 'love child' *I'd never sleep with u in a million.*..dosnt that make it joke?


lol, you dont even know me, you only know what I look like from the neck down.

Lol at never sleeping with an online persona.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

banzi said:


> lol, you dont even know me, you only know what I look like from the neck down.
> 
> Lol at never sleeping with an online persona.


what's ur persona to do with it..I wouldn't sleep with u in a million because

- I couldn't be arsed getting to know u before I did

- u live miles away even if I thought about it

- u are married

- I don't fancy what I see from neck down

- I havnt had a sexual thought bout UKM boys...ever

for starters before I get to judge the online persona

oh and how u pick for fights...takes up too much energy !


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> what's ur persona to do with it..I wouldn't sleep with u in a million because
> 
> - I couldn't be arsed getting to know u before I did
> 
> ...


Over egging the pudding now dear, steady on, you don't want to be hurting anyones feelings.

Doesnt take much for you to revert to type now does it.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Bignath4607 said:


> I'm only good looking from the neck down :thumb


I wear one of these on all my first dates.

Not sure what to wear on the second date...not had one yet.


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

banzi said:


> I wear one of these on all my first dates.
> 
> Not sure what to wear on the second date...not had one yet.


Kinky.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

banzi said:


> I wear one of these on all my first dates.
> 
> Not sure what to wear on the second date...not had one yet.


You know you can get the one with nails too :thumbup1:


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Verno said:


> You know you can get the one with nails too :thumbup1:


they hurt my face.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

banzi said:


> they hurt my face.


Oh yeah, so they do...... Hehe :wink:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

TommyBananas said:


> Not true.


ok just u...feeding me unhealthy food


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

Bignath4607 said:


> @Lotte my tag n flirt for being intelligent witty and edging on naughty avatar looks good too :thumb


I had her first! Find someone else...


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Tomahawk said:


> I had her first! Find someone else...


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> what's ur persona to do with it..I wouldn't sleep with u in a million because
> 
> - I couldn't be arsed getting to know u before I did
> 
> ...


what about ukm men


----------



## Test-e (Mar 26, 2014)

Will2309 said:


> Can't believe nobody tagged @Kristina she is smoking.


x2. @Kristina


----------



## Jboy67 (Apr 24, 2014)

hey @stephaniex ..oh wait...too late...


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Bignath4607 said:


> @Lotte my tag n flirt for being intelligent witty and edging on naughty avatar looks good too :thumb





Tomahawk said:


> I had her first! Find someone else...


Ladies, ladies. I've been stalking Lotte for the best part of 18 months. You can both fcuk off!


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Heavyassweights said:


> what about ukm men


say whaahhhh?


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Jboy67 said:


> hey @stephaniex ..oh wait...too late...


too late? Why that, is she knocked up?


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

superpube said:


> too late? Why that, is she knocked up?


Good question!

@stephaniex?


----------



## stephaniex (Sep 11, 2014)

Haha just seeing this.. Been off of here for a while  and no I am NOT knocked up or married


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

stephaniex said:


> Haha just seeing this.. Been off of here for a while  and no I am NOT knocked up or married


Because we have not met....  LOL ....


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

stephaniex said:


> Haha just seeing this.. Been off of here for a while  and no I am NOT knocked up or married


please prepare your inbox for a barrage of desparation and cringe


----------



## stephaniex (Sep 11, 2014)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Because we have not met....  LOL ....


haha! How I have missed being on here, will be back on here every day soon



superpube said:


> please prepare your inbox for a barrage of desparation and cringe


still waiting  the tags weren't working, only @Verno did


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

stephaniex said:


> still waiting  the tags weren't working, only @Verno did


Well thats a given!


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

stephaniex said:


> haha! How I have missed being on here, will be back on here every day soon
> 
> still waiting  the tags weren't working, only @Verno did


Good to see you back chick x


----------



## stephaniex (Sep 11, 2014)

superpube said:


> Well thats a given!


Haha don't I just know it  what have I missed on here? Any good arguments?



Natty Steve said:


> Good to see you back chick x


Nice to be back


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

stephaniex said:


> haha! How I have missed being on here, will be back on here every day soon
> 
> still waiting  the tags weren't working, only @Verno did





superpube said:


> Well thats a given!


what ever it was.....not guilty your honour!! :devil2:


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

stephaniex said:


> Haha don't I just know it


Oi that's defamation of my good character!!


----------



## stephaniex (Sep 11, 2014)

Verno said:


> Oi that's defamation of my good character!!


lmao good character? You're a perv, sitting outside bedroom windows! Oops secrets out


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

stephaniex said:


> lmao good character? You're a perv, sitting outside bedroom windows! Oops secrets out


Ooooooh that!

Well that's no secret......been doing that for years


----------



## stephaniex (Sep 11, 2014)

Verno said:


> Ooooooh that!
> 
> Well that's no secret......been doing that for years


no surprise there  hahaha


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Has anyone even mentioned @DLChappers yet?

Don't worry chappers il tag you in


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

DURACELL2405 said:


> @Keeks If a type of food could get her heart .. Quark would be the answer
> 
> View attachment 115282


 :lol: Quark stole my heart many moons ago! :lol:


----------



## DLChappers (May 14, 2014)

Plate said:


> Has anyone even mentioned @DLChappers yet?
> 
> Don't worry chappers il tag you in


ffs  :lol:


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

DLChappers said:


> ffs


Ey yeh no worrys ya welcome..

kin woman!


----------



## DLChappers (May 14, 2014)

Plate said:


> Ey yeh no worrys ya welcome..
> 
> kin woman!


Pure jokes calm down daddy!

:whistling:


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

@Grace45 for me :drool:

Mind you am still waiting for my wispa!!


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

hope youve all enjoyed it,any one left for me lol


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

vetran said:


> hope youve all enjoyed it,any one left for me lol


Hi Vet :wub:


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

@Skye666 has always had a soft spot for me.

And by soft I mean damp.

And by damp I mean absolutely dripping.


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

Verno said:


> @Grace45 for me :drool:
> 
> Mind you am still waiting for my wispa!!


hey there big man...


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Grace45 said:


> hey there big man...


Hello there little miss.....x


----------



## RepsForJesus (Jul 9, 2015)

got to be @Skye666, although i must say, although there isn't many of them about, pretty much all the ladies of UKM are pretty hot!!


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Where's @Loveleelady at these days?


----------



## GaryMatt (Feb 28, 2014)

@Kristina

@Skye666

@MissMartinez

@Grace45

I have a lot of energy. . . . and range


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

GaryMatt said:


> @Kristina
> 
> @Skye666
> 
> ...


[email protected]


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

GaryMatt said:


> @Kristina
> 
> @Skye666
> 
> ...


ha ha! Impressive!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

MissMartinez said:


> I wish  He's not on my UKM list now anyway lol!


lol he`s on my facebook


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

MissMartinez said:


> is your friends list private  !!!!
> 
> facebook stalking :lol:
> 
> No matter, I've filled his spot now lol


haha yes

im too fat to be on anyones list :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

MissMartinez said:


> Youre at the top of G's list


haha yes i am , she`s a nice lass , bit jealous but good hearted


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

MissMartinez said:


> We all get jealous now and again  I find when you care more it tends to get worse :cursing:
> 
> Its hard to give 0 fcuks as they say!!!


thats very true


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

@MissMartinez

Sexy, sassy, love her banter and character, sad thing is I've only seen the back pic. Where are the other pics Miss?


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Huntingground said:


> @MissMartinez
> 
> Sexy, sassy, love her banter and character, sad thing is I've only seen the back pic. Where are the other pics Miss?


Pm sent


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Verno said:


> Pm sent


Thanks mate, lubeless I hope


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Huntingground said:


> Thanks mate, lubeless I hope


But of course..... @MissMartinez will tell you, I am a gent ya know!!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

MissMartinez said:


> Here's a sweaty one!
> 
> View attachment 116094


I will stick with my original assertions although that is first pic I have seen.

The way you conduct yourself and come across is so desirable.

Who the fook is the pencil neck next to you


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

MissMartinez said:


> Here's a sweaty one!
> 
> View attachment 116094


i would destroy that all day long!

that bird on the left ain't bad either


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

MissMartinez said:


> I know, tried to advise him to do a cycle but he's admin he's staying natty
> 
> Thank you by they way


I know you like pretty boys, anyhow here is 280SQ. Going for 300 in next 8 weeks.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

MissMartinez said:


> Beast :thumb (in a good way!)
> 
> I'm more of a strong personality and presence girl actually, just go for the big pretty boys when there's nothing else to judge them on


Guy behind me is Tony Giddings, 110kg world champ PL. Good lad imo. Walking about at 130KG in decent shape certainly raises a few eyebrows, esp in our industry.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

MissMartinez said:


> I won't lie, I noticed the silver fox myself :whistling:


Tony is a good fella!!


----------



## Colin (Sep 28, 2015)

Have we any dates hooked up yet? :crying:


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Colin said:


> Have we any dates hooked up yet? :crying:


I'm free :wub:


----------



## herb (Nov 1, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> you don't want to know who I'd choose :innocent:


ME  x


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> I know you like pretty boys, anyhow here is 280SQ. Going for 300 in next 8 weeks.


That was some weight there....great stuff....I know, wrong thread but hey, that's me! Snicker snicker...


----------



## Test-e (Mar 26, 2014)

So how many of yous have tagged @Kristina?


----------



## Colin (Sep 28, 2015)

MissMartinez said:


> I'll be your travel buddy :thumbup1:


Where we going? :beer:


----------



## Colin (Sep 28, 2015)

MissMartinez said:


> first choice Venice LA but I'm open to suggestions  !


Thought you were going to be realistic here not having intergalactic expectations. B)

Ring of Kerry will have to do for now. Now chop chop get it sorted!


----------



## Colin (Sep 28, 2015)

MissMartinez said:


> Its not a holiday unless I leave this island  How about Eastern Europe, flights are prob cheaper than petrol now :thumb:


Bit of a whirlwind this is mg:

Hmm fair enough it actually is cheaper than the cost of Kerry. Ok i'll decide, Krakow and trip out to Auschwitz.


----------



## Colin (Sep 28, 2015)

MissMartinez said:


> Spontaneous :clap:
> 
> Wanna go shooting!
> 
> View attachment 116145


No this is making me want to go now. 

Ok lets get this co-ordinated. However, I will not contact/ text 087 numbers due to the fact looking after the pennies will make the pounds look after themselves. Whatsapp/ wi-fi is acceptable.

Does that put me under your category of tight with money or sensible. Interesting <_<


----------



## Colin (Sep 28, 2015)

MissMartinez said:


> Lols :lol: Just as well I didn't mention quad biking too then!
> 
> Why on earth would you text an international no when plans usually have free data to whatsapp


Yeah, all that extravagant searching your doing is seeming to drain that battery of yours! :mellow:

"International" you sound so far away yet no more than an hour away lol

Behave that was my point about the free data, but don't forget round my parts 3G let alone 4G isn't always available :huh:


----------



## Colin (Sep 28, 2015)

MissMartinez said:


> Just as well you aren't married to Dana
> 
> I was actually looking up things to do in Latvia last month so when you mentioned Poland I searched if there was shooting there!


Dana lol

Think Poland is next on my "to do" list cheap and lots to do.

Flights all booked there now, hope your happy.


----------



## Colin (Sep 28, 2015)

MissMartinez said:


> http://www.holidayguru.ie/city-breaks/warsaw-3-nights/


Jesus that is actually cheap.

Sure I emailed and messaged you all of our itinerary you not get it yet?

However, you can book that deal for us and can make it the best of two trips ^_^


----------



## Colin (Sep 28, 2015)

MissMartinez said:


> http://www.holidayguru.ie/city-breaks/warsaw-3-nights/


Also this is going to work in my favour paying in sterling! One of the joys of staying in the U.K I suppose


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

@MissMartinez do we have a match here with Colin? Does he fit the bill?


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

@Flubs - Wolf in sheeps clothing


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

MissMartinez said:


> Lol :lol: Just a bit of friendly banter


I wanted juice


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> I wanted juice


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

TommyBananas said:


>


nice pair tommy are they for me ?


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> nice pair tommy are they for me ?


  ofcourse!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Omen669 said:


> @[Redacted] - Wolf in sheeps clothing


 :lol: :lol:

View attachment 116242


----------



## Colin (Sep 28, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> @MissMartinez do we have a match here with Colin? Does he fit the bill?


I would imagine the bill to be quite lengthy.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Colin said:


> I would imagine the bill to be quite lengthy.


u get what u pay for Colin .....get ya wallet out


----------



## Colin (Sep 28, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> u get what u pay for Colin .....get ya wallet out


Good Analogy and a fair point I exclusively deal in plastic which has to be a plus.


----------



## Colin (Sep 28, 2015)

MissMartinez said:


> Cheek of you  that's very presumptuous :tongue:


Oh dear :huh: but is that not what we all do over here. "How the he/she afford that must be at something hi"

However in your defence you did choose a budget location, I may have to backtrack slightly.


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Flubs said:


> :lol: :lol:
> 
> View attachment 116242


ha ha Don't worry, your safe. Just teasing


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

I bet @Skye666 is fit but I find her intimidating lol


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

anaboliclove said:


> I bet @Skye666 is fit but I find her intimidating lol


this excites me :bounce:


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

anaboliclove said:


> I bet @Skye666 is fit but I find her intimidating lol


Man up boy!


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

@anaboliclove


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

Skye666 said:


> @anaboliclove
> 
> View attachment 116244


pmsl you have a wicked sense or humour though and your bants is awesome. But yea I'm still scared of you lol


----------



## Colin (Sep 28, 2015)

MissMartinez said:


> No I didn't lol! I picked Venice/Santa Monica in LA :whistling:
> 
> Afterwords I picked Eastern Europe when I got an idea my budget wasn't open ended! Theres an adventure on any budget Colin though, I just like training in the Mecca when I can


Oh yes thats correct :angry: . Now i like the fact that you based it on your budget not mine, suits me B)

Well that's true but if you want the adventure of a lifetime why worry about money, you get what you pay for <_<

But lets not travel beyond our means.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Omen669 said:


> Man up boy!


oh really???? .....picture as above


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> oh really???? .....picture as above


You could try that to me. Doubt it would be very successful though, especially as you punch like girly.


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

Skye666 said:


> oh really???? .....picture as above


that's what he tells all the boys before he has his way with them lol


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Omen669 said:


> You could try that to me. Doubt it would be very successful though, especially as you punch like girly.


but I thrust like guy ..thats what's important


----------



## Colin (Sep 28, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> I wanted juice


Jeepers.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

anaboliclove said:


> that's what he tells all the boys before he has his way with them lol


exactly...


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Colin said:


> Jeepers.


lol..jeepers old boy....jeepers????


----------



## Colin (Sep 28, 2015)

MissMartinez said:


> Still convinced I'll win the euromillions one day. Looking forward to the view from my bedroom of the sun over the pacific and miles of sand :wub: Hopefully will happen before I hit 40!


Well your chances are: 1 in 116,531,800 for the top prize.

However hopefully now ill retire soon with all the money I have in the bank and make it become a reality... :mellow:

Would Bettystown not be a great suitable alternative? B)


----------



## Colin (Sep 28, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> lol..jeepers old boy....jeepers????


So now I'm an old boy who spends no money.

Oh aye...


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> rude...I'm actually on now if u must know...I always start around 2am in the morning and it's a dash for the pain killers and plug up before the arrival so guess where I was at 2am!!! I had a woman at the gym who's 52 and said that to me..iv sworn to remove my tampax and shove it in her face if she keeps saying it.if this is TMI don't get involved in my periods. ....YES BOYS I HAVE PERIODS STILL...YES BOYS U COULD STILL PREGNATE ME....but I'd chase ur ass for maintenance for 18yrs so don't bother


probably find you dont have to worry about that most on here probably got low sperm count lols


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

@Flubs :wub:


----------



## Colin (Sep 28, 2015)

MissMartinez said:


> I'll let you answer that!
> 
> This is where I was planning on livin once I won the euromillions (would have to be one of the big rollover ones too though ocean view is kinda pricy :angry:
> 
> ...


Expensive but decent taste i like it.

No i hate when i go into a daydream about winning the lotto and realise where I am and im back to reality :angry: .

Sakes look what you've caused now!


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> but I thrust like guy ..thats what's important


You'd need to wine and dine me, buy me a new watch, and a expensive pair of brogues, to make love to my behind. Oh and a lawn mower might be necassary, as I'm rather bushy down there.


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

id just be happy with a flashy touring MC and a backpack and the open road


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

I'd let @Skye666 finger blast me, srs.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Omen669 said:


> You'd need to wine and dine me, buy me a new watch, and a expensive pair of brogues, to make love to my behind. Oh and a lawn mower might be necassary, as I'm rather bushy down there.


I'm out ur high maintenance ...


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Gary29 said:


> I'd let @Skye666 finger blast me, srs.


Gary u would be crying


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> Gary u would be crying


Bring it on.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Gary29 said:


> Bring it on.


don't hide behind the screen saying that Gary


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Gary29 said:


> I'd let @Skye666 finger blast me, srs.





Skye666 said:


> Gary u would be crying


I'll sort him skye


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Verno said:


> I'll sort him skye


can he handle u vern


----------



## Colin (Sep 28, 2015)

Any dates organised as of yet from this reputable thread?


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> don't hide behind the screen saying that Gary


Time and a place, oh and make sure your purse is full coz you're paying half the bill.



Verno said:


> I'll sort him skye


Keep dreaming big boy!


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Colin said:


> Any dates organised as of yet from this reputable thread?





Skye666 said:


> can he handle u vern


I'm just on my over to @Gary29's so we'll soon find out


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Verno said:


> I'm just on my over to @Gary29's so we'll soon find out


Are you bringing @JNape25 with you so we can form a circle of 'trust'?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Colin said:


> Any dates organised as of yet from this reputable thread?


no..very disappointing mr JEEPERS I thought u would be a fair bet with miss M


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

@Gary29

Time and place lol...ur the Man U have to come to my ends Gary it's polite.


----------



## Colin (Sep 28, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> no..very disappointing mr JEEPERS I thought u would be a fair bet with miss M


Isn't it just, some shame all the same.

Why so don't jump the gun. I'm not sure as Bettystown a local popular resort, in my eyes is a great alternative to L.A.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Gary29 said:


> Are you bringing @JNape25 with you so we can form a circle of 'trust'?


Nah he'll embarrass me.... Much bigger than I am!


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Skye666 said:


> no..very disappointing mr JEEPERS I thought u would be a fair bet with miss M


 @MissMartinez?? ^^^^^^^ :devil2:


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> @Gary29
> 
> Time and place lol...ur the Man U have to come to my ends Gary it's polite.


I'll come where ever you want, how many ends have you got?


----------



## Colin (Sep 28, 2015)

MissMartinez said:


> You could have responded with some good old fashioned cheese that would make me laugh it's so bad. Such as .... You wouldn't need the sunshine of Santa Monica because I'd make everyday for you sunny


Oh so your the one who likes the old fashioned lines, wouldn't of though a Dub would have any interest in that :huh:

Oh and also (Even though I haven't mentioned it) many a person would love a dander in Dublin yet your looking out of it!

Whats this word married you speak of? :blink:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Colin said:


> Isn't it just, some shame all the same.
> 
> Why so don't jump the gun. I'm not sure as Bettystown a local popular resort, in my eyes is a great alternative to L.A.


10 pages in Colin that's hardLy jumping the gun!!! :bounce:

it think I'm going to date a few I'm greedy.

I think u might have to use some jeepers powers to persuade her...


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

MissMartinez said:


> I saw it! @Skye666 is trying to hook me up  He's prob married like all the good ones Verno  wouldn't you agree!!!


  :clap: :clap: :wink:


----------



## Colin (Sep 28, 2015)

MissMartinez said:


> I'm not from Dublin I'm originally from the North west so I've the old fashioned in me to a degree lol but I moved up here at 17 for college and stayed.
> 
> Are you mad... Are you telling me you would choose Dublin to live in over Santa Monica/Venice if money were no object?


That explains it then so technically a "weshty then" or are you one of those "Wan" Donegal ones? I'll keep that in mind for future reference, no wonder you moved to Dublin B)

Who said I would prefer to live here not a hope in hell, this was in reference to the days away you spoke about :cool2: .


----------



## Colin (Sep 28, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> 10 pages in Colin that's hardLy jumping the gun!!! :bounce:
> 
> it think I'm going to date a few I'm greedy.
> 
> I think u might have to use some* jeepers powers* to persuade her...


Lol It depends if the ultimate power of persuasion is money and sun or mediocrity.


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> I'm out ur high maintenance ...


Wouldnt say that. I'm just not that easy....


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

MissMartinez said:


> Sligo  I wouldn't mind a Donegal accent though, half my relatives are from there!
> 
> well if I win the euro millions I'll take to to LA and make sure you have a beach front view


Beach front view?

Euphamism??


----------



## Colin (Sep 28, 2015)

MissMartinez said:


> Sligo  I wouldn't mind a Donegal accent though, half my relatives are from there!
> 
> well if I win the euro millions I'll take to to LA and make sure you have a beach front view


Ah yes half my family from Blacklion a good metropolitan part of the world..

And if you don't win the Euro millions which is a highly likely event?


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

MissMartinez said:


> No Verno lol, I don't do euphemisms. I just unintentionally say things that can be twisted to mean something else but test filled lifters


Ahhh I seeeeeeeeeeee

Carry on then.

Ps @Colin I'd whip em out for ya


----------



## Colin (Sep 28, 2015)

Verno said:


> Ahhh I seeeeeeeeeeee
> 
> Carry on then.
> 
> Ps @Colin I'd whip em out for ya


Those guns in your picture?

I surrender..


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

MissMartinez said:


> Not with that attitude I won't  Jeez, your not bringing that sunshine
> 
> Then I'll just make do with an annual holiday there renting a standard but not fancy airbnb apartment! I'm afraid I wouldn't be able to afford a beachfront property to rent at tho moment so I couldn't take you for that epic trip


I think what he was trying to say was that he would endeavour to make sure your well kept 

Dont worry Colin. I've got your back mate


----------



## Colin (Sep 28, 2015)

Verno said:


> I think what he was trying to say was that he would endeavour to make sure your well kept
> 
> Dont worry Colin. I've got your back mate


Someone who can read between the lines 

I think she wanted positivity too which is what i was portraying.


----------



## Colin (Sep 28, 2015)

MissMartinez said:


> Not with that attitude I won't  Jeez, your not bringing that sunshine
> 
> Then I'll just make do with an annual holiday there renting a standard but not fancy airbnb apartment! I'm afraid I wouldn't be able to afford a beachfront property to rent at tho moment so I couldn't take you for that epic trip


Yes but you have to be prepared for all eventualities :huh:

Who says a big fancy trip has to be epic? what about quality over substance?


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

MissMartinez said:


> I don't need to be kept fortunately  There are some things you can't buy though :blush:


I wasn't t necessarily on about financially. And those things you can't by.........I think Colin's got it in bags :thumbup1:


----------



## Colin (Sep 28, 2015)

MissMartinez said:


> Course it doesn't :stuart: just so happens I love that place to go on hols and for a while anyway until you take it for granted it's nice to wake up and look out at the sun rising over the pacific ^_^ Could go to the Maldives or somewhere and I wouldn't consider it epic, I'd prob have more of a fun in Donegal!
> 
> The company is most important lol


Who wouldn't want to wake up looking at the pacific, clear skies, perfect beaches if I could I would, if you take it for granted you must be doing something right! :mellow:

Company is key, certain people could make what seems a dire holiday/ day out like the perfect holiday/ day out  , good to see I,m bringing you back to reality from your euro millions bliss dream


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

MissMartinez said:


> oh really ???? Something I should know here


Metaphorical ones ........

oh and one of these....


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Colin said:


> good to see I,m bringing you back to reality from your euro millions bliss dream


 @Colin, Col, Big C, your not helping here mate :huh: 

Leave this to me.....ill Pm you her No :beer:


----------



## Colin (Sep 28, 2015)

Verno said:


> I wasn't t necessarily on about financially. And those things you can't by.........I think Colin's got it in bags :thumbup1:


Interesting hmm :mellow:


----------



## Colin (Sep 28, 2015)

Verno said:


> @Colin, Col, Big C, your not helping here mate :huh:
> 
> Leave this to me.....ill Pm you her No :beer:


Ok ok :mellow: In fairness she did say if she wins the Eur millions i get a dream holiday so I should be encouraging it actually!

No problem work your magic there :cool2:


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Colin said:


> Ok ok :mellow: In fairness she did say if she wins the Eur millions i get a dream holiday so I should be encouraging it actually!
> 
> No problem work your magic there :cool2:


Good man yourself 



MissMartinez said:


> You'll never make me forget my euromillions fantasies lol. I imagine every week what I'd do with the winnings :lol: it's irrelevant if you're happy without it, it would be the icing on the cake to live comfortably in sunny SM, with Golds down the road
> 
> Don't start on me about company, friend came over for a few days last yr was over and made half the duration a nightmare :cursing: wouldn't train in Golds either but insisted they be dropped at a crossfit gym (luckily was on route or would be told to get the bus  ) you can imagine what had to put up with given a crossfit fanatic!


Now why would Colin want to holiday in SM, in a country he already lives in, In a gym he already owns?

Nom Sayin :lol:


----------



## Colin (Sep 28, 2015)

MissMartinez said:


> You'll never make me forget my euromillions fantasies lol. I imagine every week what I'd do with the winnings :lol: it's irrelevant if you're happy without it, it would be the icing on the cake to live comfortably in sunny SM, with Golds down the road
> 
> Don't start on me about company, friend came over for a few days last yr was over and made half the duration a nightmare :cursing: wouldn't train in Golds either but insisted they be dropped at a crossfit gym (luckily was on route or would be told to get the bus  ) you can imagine what had to put up with given a crossfit fanatic!


We can all dream no harm in that  , (in fairness I have a plan in place as well if I win it) a good example was someone on here stating he believes he will be better than Phil Heath, I think yours is closer to reality mind you. Yeah, maybe someday get the perfect job there and you won't even need the euro millions. ^_^

Did you just say cross-fit? I'm taking it you know for the next time this "friend" won't be invited over again?

What were you thinking, I thought better but in fairness someone who turns up their nose to train there must be on some sort of mission or power trip against bodybuilding which a lot of cross-fit people are.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Colin said:


> We can all dream no harm in that  , (in fairness I have a plan in place as well if I win it) a good example was someone on here stating he believes he will be better than Phil Heath, I think yours is closer to reality mind you. Yeah, maybe someday get the perfect job there and you won't even need the euro millions. ^_^
> 
> Did you just say cross-fit? I'm taking it you know for the next time this "friend" won't be invited over again?
> 
> What were you thinking, I thought better but in fairness someone who turns up their nose to train there must be on some sort of mission or power trip against bodybuilding which a lot of cross-fit people are.


Don't forget the Ferrari mate.....tell her about the Ferrari!!!


----------



## Colin (Sep 28, 2015)

Verno said:


> Don't forget the Ferrari mate.....tell her about the Ferrari!!!


Vroom Vroom


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Colin said:


> Vroom Vroom


Good man, your in........take it away!!

thank me later


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

MissMartinez said:


> Not really a car person, prefer a nice home Lolz!!! Maybe talk to me about walk in showers and islands in kitchens


Fcuk me your hard work!

You can sleep in a car......you can't race your house :bounce:


----------



## Colin (Sep 28, 2015)

MissMartinez said:


> What's your plan?
> 
> well I'd rather just win a 100 mill euro roll over and not have to work but just pursue things I wanted to do lol! Don't think I'd fancy workin in the US with their 10 day holiday leave and live to work mentality  also traffics bad in LA! I'd still be happy with the 15 though lol, just wouldn't be beachfront
> 
> Course mine is more realistic  It's happening one day !!!


The plan would be straight down to the Boucher road and Buy a 458 Italia. Next straight to the bank to deposit a good sum for my parents. Next buy a property in California, Miami, and Sydney (Strategic bases). Then buy shares in a profitable company or a business I have interest in.

Bad traffic, if the rollovers won one a helicopter would sort that  .

I believe you don't worry ^_^ , what do we do until then though?


----------



## Colin (Sep 28, 2015)

Verno said:


> Good man, your in........take it away!!
> 
> thank me later


Pfft sure you haven't held up your end of the bargain.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Colin said:


> The plan would be straight down to the Boucher road and Buy a 458 Italia. Next straight to the bank to deposit a good sum for my parents. Next buy a property in California, Miami, and Sydney (Strategic bases). Then buy shares in a profitable company or a business I have interest in.
> 
> Bad traffic, if the rollovers one a helicopter would sort that  .
> 
> I believe you don't worry ^_^ , what do we do until then though?


 @MissMartinez you can do one.............

this fellas mine!! :wub:


----------



## Colin (Sep 28, 2015)

MissMartinez said:


> View attachment 116263


No more likes this thread has me liked out ^_^


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Colin said:


> Pfft sure you haven't held up your end of the bargain.


wooot?

She thinks you own a Golds, live in America and drive a Ferrari. Your Golden!!!!

Just claim you don't like to flaunt it!

Honestly...... There's no pleasing some people


----------



## Colin (Sep 28, 2015)

Verno said:


> wooot?
> 
> She thinks you own a Golds, live in America and drive a Ferrari. Your Golden!!!!
> 
> ...


Thought I was to "Leave this to you" for goodness sakes.

Are you telling me I have to take the initiative here.

Yes I'll admit im a modest guy.


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

@Colin @MissMartinez = UK-M wedding :thumb

Becareful though Colin, she's a badass with a semi automatic.


----------



## Colin (Sep 28, 2015)

Omen669 said:


> @Colin @MissMartinez = UK-M wedding :thumb
> 
> Becareful though Colin, she's a badass with a semi automatic.


Don't worry I'm from south Armagh, they are only wee toys.


----------



## Colin (Sep 28, 2015)

MissMartinez said:


> you're gonna need a rollover too, 15 mill won't cover that! My strategy is the interest on all those millions is plenty, I may enrol in UCLA and do a degree in something that took my fancy.
> 
> Well if I'm going up to sainsburys before Xmas I'll meet you for a mince pie


1% Interest on what you have in your account is enough for a very high powered job in the real world, you wouldn't need a degree with that cash lying about.

Mince pies I thought you had fancy taste :blink: , and it would be rude not only for you having to drive all the way up, but to also pay for parking (But if you spend over a £10 you get it free)


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Omen669 said:


> @Colin @MissMartinez = UK-M wedding :thumb
> 
> Becareful though Colin, she's a badass with a semi automatic.


I've already picked my hat out :bounce:

Sooooo err ...Omen........how are you fixed :blush:


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

MissMartinez said:


> I like a variety of things lol! You'll find out over a mince pie


Colin don't you dare f**k this up!!


----------



## Colin (Sep 28, 2015)

MissMartinez said:


> I have one I would just do one in another area of interest so I wouldn't be idle
> 
> Devil makes work for idle hands!
> 
> ...


At least if you have a couple of businesses you have an excuse to get out and about, give me an excuse to burn this Ferraris fuel!

I'm sure you do as I already know lol (Is that you saying there's no other option than having a mince pie)

I suppose i'll have to take you up on that offer


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

MissMartinez said:


> There's a dress code Verno, you wouldn't get in with your type of hats :lol:
> 
> View attachment 116265


Spoil sport!!


----------



## Colin (Sep 28, 2015)

Verno said:


> Colin don't you dare f**k this up!!


All a bit public this isn't it.

I'll pluck up the courage as you previously discussed, later.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Colin said:


> All a bit public this isn't it.
> 
> I'll pluck up the courage as you previously discussed, later.


 :thumb :beer:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

MissMartinez said:


> I saw it! @Skye666 is trying to hook me up  He's prob married like all the good ones Verno  wouldn't you agree!!!


I think he maywell be....did u notice he didn't actually say he was or wasn't!

Looks like ur stuck with vern lol


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Verno said:


> I've already picked my hat out :bounce:
> 
> Sooooo err ...Omen........how are you fixed :blush:


I'm washing my hair


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Skye666 said:


> Looks like ur stuck with vern lol


Bloody charming that! :crying:


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Omen669 said:


> I'm washing my hair


----------



## Colin (Sep 28, 2015)

MissMartinez said:


> I'd like if had any left lol! Good point....I overlooked that in my fantasies of living the high life in Santa Monica


I can confirm I am not married


----------



## Colin (Sep 28, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> I think he maywell be....did u notice he didn't actually say he was or wasn't!
> 
> Looks like ur stuck with vern lol


How dare you question my integrity B)


----------



## Colin (Sep 28, 2015)

MissMartinez said:


> There's always options, why are you cutting  Just throwing out a suggestion to test the air lol!


I also know some very good options, cutting in these cold months don't be silly 

I know plenty of places North and South B) , the air has now been tested.

I might have to start making this private folks if I pluck up the courage as Verno failed me, its just hard to know.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Colin said:


> How dare you question my integrity B)


I wouldn't dare! But u hovered abit


----------



## Colin (Sep 28, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> I wouldn't dare! But u hovered abit


I did say Marriage as in what the hells that, but at least we have this cleared up now.

Nice to see your looking out for people.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> @[Redacted] :wub:


hehee...ahem...

View attachment 116275


----------



## Colin (Sep 28, 2015)

Verno said:


> Colin don't you dare f**k this up!!


@Verno I'll try my best not to that's all I can do. However I still haven't messaged @MissMartinez giving it to her yet .

(maybe a possible fear of mutiny/ or declining myself but this can be confirmed by herself)

However as she did make an arrangement to meet and put it out there which i liked B)

Maybe I need to drink a bottle of concrete and harden up and take the lead/ initiative here.


----------



## Colin (Sep 28, 2015)

MissMartinez said:


> This is hard work!!! Usually the boy asks the girl out then they meet if she says yes but if she says no then he just says well I only asked you because I felt sorry for you lol
> 
> @Verno what do you reckon :whistling:


Correct that is the traditional away especially over here. :mellow:

So I'm just pondering should I follow that protocol i.e ask you out (which has technically been done) but also (privately of course) ask for contact details for arrangements to be made. Because if I do and you refusely decline or reject I have the felt sorry for you card to play ^_^ .

(I'm sort of taking initiative here)


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

When @Colin finally grows a pair and asks @MissMartinez out, and she says yes:


----------



## Colin (Sep 28, 2015)

MissMartinez said:


> would you rather take your chances in this thread where publicly everyone would see what I'd say ...... :lol: Or you could just not mention it again if you thought I give a negative reply! Ohhhhhh decisions decisions :whistling:


Have more tact than that, but my point is it wouldn't be publicly on this thread but rather on a private one :cool2: , hence why I said previously to the observers that its too public.

Do I message and ask that is the decision to be made, considering you asked for a meet over a mince pie interesting B)


----------



## Colin (Sep 28, 2015)

MissMartinez said:


> I didn't ask  I just said I would  (If I was in the area)
> 
> Trying to twist this on me ya pup !!!


Oh if the offer was there? B)

There seems to be people getting fustrated with me here to be honest. 

I think its boiled down to me having to ask you in private and having to deal with the resultant consequences h34r:



Gary29 said:


> When @Colin finally grows a pair and asks @MissMartinez out, and she says yes:


I understand peoples frustration here.


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Colin said:


> Oh if the offer was there? B)
> 
> There seems to be people getting fustrated with me here to be honest.
> 
> ...


Haha we're not frustrated pal, we just want some kind of happy ending after 14 pages of bollox lol!

The signals are all there bro :wink:


----------



## Colin (Sep 28, 2015)

Gary29 said:


> Haha we're not frustrated pal, we just want some kind of happy ending after 14 pages of bollox lol!
> 
> The signals are all there bro :wink:


Ok ok i promise ill cut to the chase now, no more blabbering on this thread. :cool2:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

@Colin.....Miss M is marmite....ooop! I meant my mate....I just have this to say.....

"I don't know who you are. I don't know what you want. If you're looking for a date, I Dont know the answer, but what I have are a very particular set of skills; skills I have acquired over a very long career; skills that make me a nightmare for people like you. If you treat Miss M nice that'll be the end of it. I will not look for you. I will not pursue you. But if you don't&#8230;I will look for you&#8230;I will find you&#8230;and I will kill you."......cough...... :sneaky2: :blink: :lol:

See what I did there? I....i..... May or may not have doctored one or two things to suit the scene but... Points for trying right? Ahem.....

wanders off quietly.... Whistling...job done.... :rolleye: 

Awwwww, c'mawwwn....gimme a break..haha


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Flubs said:


> @Colin.....Miss M is marmite....ooop! I meant my mate....I just have this to say.....
> 
> "I don't know who you are. I don't know what you want. If you're looking for a date, I Dont know the answer, but what I have are a very particular set of skills; skills I have acquired over a very long career; skills that make me a nightmare for people like you. If you treat Miss M nice that'll be the end of it. I will not look for you. I will not pursue you. But if you don't&#8230;I will look for you&#8230;I will find you&#8230;and I will kill you."......cough...... :sneaky2: :blink: :lol:
> 
> ...


x2 :devil2: :sneaky2:


----------



## Imy79 (Oct 19, 2007)

Been a nice read last few days at work!!

Suspense continues!!

I know What I would have done by now


----------



## Colin (Sep 28, 2015)

Imy79 said:


> Been a nice read last few days at work!!
> 
> Suspense continues!!
> 
> I know What I would have done by now


I can confirm shes not a bad spud.


----------



## Jandir (Oct 8, 2015)

‌@Keeks , because I miss her cheeks


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Jandir said:


> ‌@Keeks , because I miss her cheeks


Erm, thanks :blush:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Mince pie chat ...it's getting serious :bounce:


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

Who the fck is this Colin lol


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Cream pies next.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

vetran said:


> Who the fck is this Colin lol


a very nice young man who says ....'oh jeepers'.....


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

MissMartinez said:


> it's moved into apple and rhubarb pies now


keep it Kipling !!


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Gary29 said:


> Cream pies next.


Gary ... :nono:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Bignath4607 said:


> Sorry for being nosey @Skye666 but is that you in the avi ?


yes it is


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Bignath4607 said:


> :thumb cracking shape from what I can tell bet you don't eat many kiplings


I can advise that's a good chat up line...use it!! 'Bet u dont Eat many kiplings lol....nope I don't not a pie a lover


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Bignath4607 said:


> haha seems it does work for some I wasn't thinking it would for you what do you offer a lady in such good shape ?


nandos u pay and nothing in return :thumb:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Bignath4607 said:


> Nandos good shout who said about anything in return I'd like to think the company would be enough  plus I get discount at nandos ..... Winning


lol..done deal.

Ps why the discount?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Bignath4607 said:


> come for a cheeky nandos and you'll find out


ohhhhh cheeky.

How old is big nath...and how big is big nath...out of curiosity


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> ohhhhh cheeky.
> 
> How old is big nath...and how big is big nath...out of curiosity


the lads hung like a donkey


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Plate said:


> the lads hung like a donkey


trust u!!!!



Bignath4607 said:


> whilst I like plates comment don't think that's what your getting at I'm 33 ......... Over to you


no it wasn't ..he's so rude.

33 is a good age.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Bignath4607 said:


> did make me chuckle though and thanks being a gent I can't ask your age as for big I'm guessing you meant in stature then


a gent on UKM ..now there's a first! ...I'm 50..

Stature yes ...I mean u wouldn't call urself big if u were skinny ...then it would be skinny Steve right?


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Skye666 said:


> trust u!!!!
> 
> no it wasn't ..he's so rude.
> 
> 33 is a good age.


that's not rude :devil2:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Verno said:


> that's not rude :devil2:


lol yes it is..just coz u like that chat...ur rude too.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Bignath4607 said:


> that's cracking form at 50 and no I would of called myself skinny followed by surname as that begins with S  well as I'm pre comp I'm lighter than usual at 106kg standing 6 ft 2 @Plate can confirm this anyhow just a punt but I'm gonna guess your a long way from me


thanks...we can but try.

Im not great with kilos but roughly around 16 st ( I think) ?

A long way from..in what sense I'm usually a long way from most on here...if u mean distance I don't know depends where u are


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Skye666 said:


> lol yes it is..just coz u like that chat...ur rude too.


but not vulgar in front of ladies such as your stunning self skye :blush:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Verno said:


> but not vulgar in front of ladies such as your stunning self skye :blush:


no ur not vern ur one of the respectable ones ..that's why all the ladies :wub: u


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Skye666 said:


> no ur not vern ur one of the respectable ones ..that's why all the ladies :wub: u


Is that so??

Well you must be privy to insider info that I'm not!


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Bignath4607 said:


> yeah it's about 16 1/2 stone or for the Americans 234 lbs said int voice of Keith lemon if that's a clue


lol..oh up north then?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Verno said:


> Is that so??
> 
> Well you must be privy to insider info that I'm not!


I am...please don't beg the answer is no


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Skye666 said:


> I am...please don't beg the answer is no


Me? Beg? Huh....I wouldn't lower myself!!!

Oh pls pls pls pls pls pls pls pls pleeeeeeeeeaaasse :crying:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Bignath4607 said:


> yeah I'm a Leeds lad guessing by your response your a) disappointed b ) miles away


I know what Leeds lads are like ..I'm from Manchester.... but live down south


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Bignath4607 said:


> meaning ? You can't tar everyone with the same brush can you now what's with the move and where to if you don't mind me asking ?


well we shouldn't ...but....

I moved a long time ago but I'm always that way often...so u might have to,use that discount


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Bignath4607 said:


> pm me sometime be nice to know who I might be potentially buying a cheeky nandos for


no


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Bignath4607 said:


> :huh: ah well can't blame a lad for trying


shes hard work mate and probably a dude, better off out of that one!


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Plate said:


> shes hard work mate and probably a dude, better off out of that one!


a dude?? Really?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Bignath4607 said:


> Tis always fun trying to find out though the chase is the best bit


wrong answer, u should have asked him what he meant by 'hard work'


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Bignath4607 said:


> didn't realise there was a right or wrong answer and naturally all women are hard work in one way or another


yes..but I'm a dude


----------

